# Fahradschloss bei Transalp



## Mainbiker363 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

mal ne kurze Umfrage:

Wie sichert Ihr Euer Bike bei einer Transalp?
(vorallem wenn Ihr alleine unterwegs seid)

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## Meilermann (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe ein ganz leichtes Zahlenschloss mit ca. 70 cm Kabel dabei. Wird von Abus als Skischloss verkauft. Gewicht ca 100 gr. Hilft halt nur gegen Gelegenheitsdiebe, wenn er es unbedingt haben will, dann ist das Bike fort. Ich benutzte es nur beim Einkaufen oder bei der Rast, über Nacht schaue ich dass das Bike eingeschlossen wird.
Alle anderen Schlösser sind mir zu schwer, da du als Alleinfahrer sowieso schon so viel mitschleppen mußt.
Ernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julzius (24. Dezember 2009)

wenn man alleine fährt dann hast du echt das problem, dass du schon recht viel schleppst. aber ein kleines schloss würd ich schon nehmen, da wie schon gesagt das gelegenheits diebe evt. stoppt + wenn es gestohlen wird stehst du nicht ganz so dumm vor der versicherung.... 

in der nacht muss es dann schon richtig abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Alperer (24. Dezember 2009)

Stahlseil mit Vorhängeschloß.
Das ist zwar doppelt so schwer wie so ein Reise-Zahlenschloß, läßt sich dafür mit einer einfachen Zange aber auch nicht so ohne weiteres knacken. Gegen schwereres Gerät hilft's dann aber auch nicht mehr.
Gruß
Alperer


----------



## flyingscot (24. Dezember 2009)

Alle reinen Stahlseilschlösser lassen sich problemlos mit einem simplen Seitenschneider knacken. Mit einen guten Seitenschneider sogar richtig schnell...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen...

ich nehme nie ein Schloss mit. Auf den Hütten stell ich das Fahrad in den Schuppen und im Tal hat jede Pension einen Keller oder ne Bikegarage.

Alleine ist es vielleicht ein Problem, wenn man einkaufen geht oder Essen geht.... 
Wenn dann, würde ich auch ein kleines Schloss nehmen. Womit man auch nen Rucksack anketten kann. Das langt ja als kurzfristigen Schutz...

Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachten 
Tom


----------



## dubbel (24. Dezember 2009)

genau wie Meilermann schreibt: 
gelegenheit macht diebe. 
beim systematischen profiklauer ist man unterwegs sicher machtlos, aber wenn das beik irgendwo ausser sichtweite steht, wirds mit nem kleinen, leichten skischloss abgesperrt.


----------



## Yossarian (24. Dezember 2009)

Alleine ist immer schlecht, da brauchts schon ein Schloß, das muß aber leicht sein und ist darum unsicher.
Wenn man zu mehreren ist, passt beim einkaufen einer auf die Bikes auf. Das ist auf jeden Fall besser wie jedes Schloß.
Beim Essengehen kann man nach einer Einstellmöglichkeit fragen. Wenn die sich blöd anstellen, geht man halt woanders hin. Oder man sucht sich eine Kneipe, wo man draußen essen kann und die Bikes im Blick hat.
Tendenziell wird in kleinen Bergdörfern Gott sei Dank bedeutend weniger geklaut als in Großstädten.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (24. Dezember 2009)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Alleine ist immer schlecht, da brauchts schon ein Schloß, das muß aber leicht sein und ist darum unsicher.
> Wenn man zu mehreren ist, passt beim einkaufen einer auf die Bikes auf. Das ist auf jeden Fall besser wie jedes Schloß.
> Beim Essengehen kann man nach einer Einstellmöglichkeit fragen. Wenn die sich blöd anstellen, geht man halt woanders hin. Oder man sucht sich eine Kneipe, wo man draußen essen kann und die Bikes im Blick hat.
> Tendenziell wird in kleinen Bergdörfern Gott sei Dank bedeutend weniger geklaut als in Großstädten.



Noch wird in Bergdörfern weniger geklaut  Diesen Herbst ist in einer Biwakhütte die Kasse mit einen Eispickel aufgebrochen worden. Die Gauner kommen jetzt schon ins Hochgebirge... 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ein Schloß namens Safeguard, ist auch ganz klein und relativ leicht. Allerdings mit Schlüssel, wenn´s mal kaputt ist, würde ich es mir auch mit Schlüssel kaufen. Uns hat ein Bikeguide erzählt, dass einem Kumpel das Bike vor der Eisdiele geklaut wurde, während er sein Lutscheis bezahlt hat, also praktisch unterm Hintern weg. Wenn ich beim Essen bin und das Rad in Sichtweite ist, nehm ich wenigstens den Sattel mit, meist sogar Nachts, selbst wenn das Rad abgesperrt ist. Verhindert  zumindest das bequeme Wegfahren mit dem Radl.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich hate bei meiner Tranyalp dieses Jahr (war alleine auf der Joe Route) ein Kettenschloss dabei, was aber ein Gewicht von 1,5 Kg zusätlich ans Bike brachte; Hat zwar funnktioniert, aber das wahre war es nicht;
Kla beim Einkaufen oder Essen hatte ich immer versucht das Bike in Sichtweite zu haben, und auch das Schloss gab mir ein Gefühl das Gelegenheitsdiebe aussen vor bleiben; 
Zu diesesn kleinen Stahlseil Schlössern kann ich bur soviel sagen, das einem Kumpel die Ski geklaut wurden, welche mit vorgenannten gesichert waren; Der Dien hatte einfach mit brachialer Gewalt am Gehäuse angezogen und der Verschlusmechanismus gab dann nach.
Werde nächstes Jahr ein Stahlseilschloss nehmen und dieses mit nen 
einfachen Schloss sichern.

Schöne Feiertag

Gruß

Mainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (25. Dezember 2009)

das muss ja nur 5 min halten.... ich hatte noch nie ein problem....

nur mal kurz in den laden rein und dann wieder weiter...


----------

